# Pm Fastrack 6



## ahmedelkady95 (11 يوليو 2009)

الاخوة الأعضاء الأعزاء

أود ان أشكر الجميع علي مشاركاتهم القيمة والمفيدة في هذا المنتدي

وحيث اني استعد لدخول امتحان PMP 4th edition 

اود ان اسأل عن Pm Fastrack 6 حيث ان بعض الاعضاء زودونا بهذا البرنامج ولكنه للأسف
غير كامل حيث لايمكن بعد نسخ الكراك المرفق مع البرنامج تشغيل اختبار PMP كامل 
حيث لايتاح لك سوي 25 سؤالا فقط بينما جميع الأسئلة موجودة فلي اختبارات Knowledge area

فعلي من تغلب علي هذه المشكلة ان يعرفنا كيفية حلها 

ولكم وافر الشكر
احمد


----------



## abu-zaid (3 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي أحمد،
عندي نفس المشكلة و قمت بوضع نفس السؤال في صورة موضوع مستقل في المنتدى و في إنتظار الرد. أرجو أن تخبرني إذا وجدت حل لهذا الcrack في أقرب فرصة.
تحياتي.
محمود.


----------



## abu-zaid (13 نوفمبر 2009)

No one is answering this request. The crack will help hundreds to access the simulation exam and pass the PMP exam.
We need this crack and how to run it ASAP.
Mahmoud.


----------



## m_adel78 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

وين المش اركات يا اهل الهمة


----------



## رويه (6 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا عندي الكراك بتاع البرنامج دا .... وطبعا حتقدروا تفتحوا بيه جميع الاسئلة؟
من الافضل فتح الملف read me في الاول حتى تتبع الخطوات بالترتيب .
دي حتكون أول لي مشاركة في هذا المنتدى الرائع ... وان شاء الله ما تكون اخر مشاركة.

مع تحياتي
:56:


----------



## m_adel78 (25 مارس 2010)

رويه قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا عندي الكراك بتاع البرنامج دا .... وطبعا حتقدروا تفتحوا بيه جميع الاسئلة؟
> من الافضل فتح الملف read me في الاول حتى تتبع الخطوات بالترتيب .
> دي حتكون أول لي مشاركة في هذا المنتدى الرائع ... وان شاء الله ما تكون اخر مشاركة.
> ...


 

مشكور اخي الكريم

ما معنى

3. Copy the file "database.xml" from the Crack directory to the install directory


----------



## m_adel78 (26 مارس 2010)

للرفع


----------



## silver2000jo (27 مارس 2010)

فيما يتعلق بالطريقة الاعتيادية لتحميل برنامج Fastrack من موقع ريتا ومن ثم اتباع الخطوات التي أشار لها الأخ رويه لتحميل الكراك، فهذا كان قديما، أما الآن فإن ريتا تنبهت لملف ال XML وأصبح تحميل البرنامج من موقعها ومن ثم نسخ ملف database.xml في مجلد البرنامج لا يجدي نفعا، فلا يتغير معك عدد الأسئلة، وهذا التغيير من موقع ريتا الجديد طبق فقط قبل أسبوعين أو 3 على الأكثر، لأنني حاولت قبل ذلك بالطريقة الاعتيادية وحملت البرنامج على أحد الأجهزة دون مشاكل وفتحت الكراك عليه، أما بعد ذلك بأسبوع حاولت مجددا فلما أنجح.
وأفضل حل للتغلب على ذلك هو تحميل البرنامج الذي كان موجودا في موقعها قبل شهر على الأقل، ومن حسن حظي وحظكم أنني احتفظت بنسخة من البرنامج وقمت برفعها على مدونتي، فيمكنك تحميلها من المدونة الخاصة بي بملف مضغوط اسمه pm_fastrack-pmp_setup.rar وبعد تنزيل البرنامج قوموا بتحميل ملف database.xml أيضا تجدونه في المدونة وضعوه في المجلد الذي قمتم بتنزيل البرنامج الأصلي فيه واستبدلوا القديم بالملف الجديد، وثم افتحوا البرنامج بطريقة demo وستجدون أن البرنامج فيه جميع الأسئلة
وهذا رابط المدونة
http://sites.google.com/site/majedabdeen/Majed-Abdeen/PMP
وللفائدة أيضا يمكنكم تحميل كتاب ريتا من عندي أيضاً وفي الكتاب تجدون تعليقات كثيرة كتبتها ووضعتها في الكتاب أثناء دراستي وستفيدكم كثيرا.
وأيضا يوجد ملف Ricardo flow chart أيضاً وضعت تعليقات كثيرة على الملف وستفيد كل من يدرس، وللعلم يجب حفظ هذه العمليات عن ظهر قلب بطريقة ricardo وأيضاً بطريقة التعليقات التي وضعتها أنا

لا تنسوني من صالح الدعاء بظهر الغيب


----------



## الهدارر (10 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الملاحظة ياباشا:

انا حاولت ونزلت ملف التشغيل للبرنامج من موقع المدونة بتاعك واتبعت نفس الخطوات .... بس مافيش فيده .... ممكن نغلبك معانا شوي وتشوف اي المشكلة؟


----------



## الهدارر (10 أبريل 2010)

*ملاحظة للجميع

اللي يعرف حل المشكلة بأي طريقة يفيدنا*​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (10 أبريل 2010)

شكرأ م ماجد عابدين
وجزاكم الله خيراً

أنا فعلا كنت محتاج هذه المواد أشكرك يا أخي الفاضل


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (10 أبريل 2010)

الهدارر قال:


> *ملاحظة للجميع*​
> 
> 
> *اللي يعرف حل المشكلة بأي طريقة يفيدنا*​


 
الاخوه الاعزاء هذه النسخه حتي بعد عمل الكراك اللازم لها لا تعطي سوي اختبار واحد فقط يكمن الحصول عليه من تحت قائمه 
super pmp
و هو اختبار واحد فقط و لكن عندما تفتحه كل مره يتغير ترتيب الاسئله و لكن في النهايه هما 200 سؤال فقط ب 200 id


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (10 أبريل 2010)

m_adel78 قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم
> 
> ما معنى
> 
> 3. Copy the file "database.xml" from the Crack directory to the install directory


 
اخي الكريم ده معناه انك عند تسطيب البرنامج علي الجهاز هتلاقي في ملف باسم 
Fast track 
داخل ال 
program file
هتاخد الملف المذكور و تعمله paste 
و تشغل البرنامج 
بس برده البرنامج لا يوجد به غير امتحان واحد كامل تحت قائمه super pmp
و لكن باقي الاسئله ستجدها ان شاء الله كل علي حدا حسب KA OR PROCESS GROUPS
و بالتوفيق
و اللملف المطلوف نسخه من الكراك الي 
FAST TRACK INSIDE PROGRAM FILE 
اسمه
database.XML


----------



## silver2000jo (10 أبريل 2010)

أخي الكريم
أنا عملت نفس التجربة على أكثر من جهاز، وكانت النتيجة صحيحة باتباع الخطوات اللي أنا ذكرتها مسبقا
فحاول مرة ثانية أعتقد إنك ستنجح
وأنا ما عندي مانع إني أساعدك مباشرة ولكن عليك الاتصال بي عن طريق برنامج skype
اسم المستخدم الخاص بي silver2000jo
ونزل قبل ما تتصل برنامج TeamViewer عشان أقدر أشبك على جهازك
وأي واحد عنده مشكلة ممكن أساعده بوقت فراغي


----------



## سوزان شقير (12 أبريل 2010)

thanks 
الله يرحم والديك ويعطيك لحتى يرضيك تستحق التقدير والحترام على الجهد الكبير


----------



## سعد بن سالم (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير أخونا ماجد فعلا استفدت من النسخة الله يجزاك خير


----------



## sam_civil (16 سبتمبر 2010)

الله ينور Silver 2000 و بالفعل أنا شغلت البرنامج و إتبعت الخطوات و بالفعل و جدت
200 سؤال فى Super Pmp
و أكثر من الف سؤال فى Knowldge areas , process groups
شاكرين مجهودك و يرجى رفع Hot Topics PMP® Exam Flashcards – Sixth Edition 
فى حالة توافرة.


----------



## boushy (29 مارس 2011)

thank to youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------

